# Sergeant Gilbert Cortez



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*

*Gilbert Cortez*

California Department of Corrections and Rehabilitation, California

End of Watch: Monday, March 25, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 46
*Tour:* 23 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 3/25/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Sergeant Gilbert Cortez and K9 Mattie were killed in an automobile accident Route 79, near San Felipe Road, in San Diego County.

Sergeant Cortez was part of a convoy of state corrections K9 officers who were en route to inspect the La Cima Fire Camp in a rural part of the county. His marked vehicle veered off the roadway and overturned, killing K9 Mattie. Sergeant Cotez was transported to a local fire station but died before a helicopter could reach him.

Sergeant Cortez had served with the California Department of Corrections and Rehabilitation for 23 years and was assigned to the Southern Regional K-9 Unit. He is survived by his wife, two children, and parents.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Secretary of Corrections Jeffrey A. Beard
California Department of Corrections and Rehabilitation
PO Box 942883
Sacramento, CA 94283

Phone: (916) 445-4950

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21763-sergeant-gilbert-cortez#ixzz2ObGaS9fm


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Rest in Peace Sergeant Gilbert Cortez and K9 Mattie.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sergeant Cortez


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sgt


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

R.I.P. Sergeant Cortez


----------

